# 3 year old Andalusion stallion from Spain



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dropping a friend off at the barn I worked at tonight provided a scary event. One of the 18 year old stable grooms was riding a privately owned unbroke 3yo Andalusion stallion from Spain. He was being helped by the head maintenance guy who is 33. The stallion is sweet but small and his trainer as opted to wait to back him due to his size and his maturity.

His trainer has grown up training Andalusians and makes his successful living doing exactly that. The horse has been bridle trained and has worked with a surcingle but due to his size and lameness a few months ago, they held off his backing.

I explained this all to the kid (i consider him a friend) but he seemed to think i was overreacting. I have worked for my boss for 3 years and I truly love her. She is everything I like to work but I don't want to mess up the guys' life.

I know I have to tell my boss, but how much do I tell. I don't want them to get fired, but if it every happens again, I will bury him in the manure pit and only give him a straw to breath out of.

As a horse owner myself, I was truly offended by his audacity. How much should I say... how guilty should I feel. Currently it's guilt and not guilt...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

It would be bad enough if it was someones dead broke old horse, but this is a young STALLION that is NOT BROKE! He is lucky that the horse did not kill him, or panic and get hurt! And if he damages that horse he Your boss would be in a world of hurt. Don't worry about getting him fired, he obviously dose not care enough about the job if he is doing that!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Riding a privately owned horse, without permission? he SHOULD be fired.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree. I would have him out of my barn in a heartbeat.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Riding a privately owned horse, without permission? he SHOULD be fired.



I have to agree. Would you want someone doing that with YOUR unbroke horse? Or even your broke horse? I would go ballistic! :evil:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I find it strange that two workers in the barn would go ahead and ride a privately owned horse without permission.

Before it becomes an issue on either side, speak to your boss and approach the conversation with caution. I wouldn't go in guns blazing, but mention you didn't realise Mr/Mrs horse X was being broken in etc and if she replies that she has no idea, then tell her... but if she is aware, you don't want to throw blame around.

If they have been riding a privately owned horse, regardless of broke unbroke, stallion mare or gelding they would be removed from the yard. I would be furious!


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I would just mention how good the horse looked when so and so was riding and working with him....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would immediately go to the head trainer and tell on them.

this horse already had lameness issues. They could very well screw this horse up for life if he ends up lame again. And that's the least of their concerns. 

i agree with LopinNPaint. Start the conversation with "I thought ____ was waiting to break out ____. He sure looks like he's coming along under saddle though."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would definitely let the horse's owner & BO know immediately. As others have said, it would be a fire-able offense if it had been someone's older, well broke horse. But on an unbroke stallion who's had lameness issues? Talk about a lack of judgement! At this point, it would leave me wondering if these two were the cause of the previous lameness, as well (if the reason isn't already known). If so, they're risking not just being fired, but sued as well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Riding a privately owned horse, without permission? he SHOULD be fired.


Amen!!! I would be furious!!!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

update?


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

You don't have a choice. You have to say something. If one of those idiots does something to cause that horse damage (if they haven't already) you are just as guilty because you knew and didn't say anything. Animals cannot talk and cannot explain to anyone what is happening when their owner is not there. That is why it is so important to be able to trust the people who care for your animals. What that guy did is unforgivable. He doesn't deserve your friendship. What if it was your horse?


----------

